# Car shows



## [email protected]

Any car shows on over the next few months?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

I'm nearly sure there's a Scooby run this Sunday, which is meeting up with Mini's in the park, at Wallace Park in Lisburn! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555

Breezemount is showcasing his impressive collection of Fezzas on the 20th - 21st May at the halfway house bar banbridge, his line up includes

Laferrari Aperta
Ferrari F40
488 Spider
599 GTO
Ferrari F12 TDF
458 Speciale
California
Testarossa


----------



## Rían P

3rd June - Ballymena Car fest
4th June - Causeway coast ford fair

Two big ones I know of coming up soon


----------



## [email protected]

There is a vintage rally on in Springhill in Moneymore on 3rd June 100 years of Fordson and Ford. So if you have any blue scrap lying round the yard take it round lol.


----------



## gibbo555

A few shots from the Ferrari day yesterday, the F40 has so much presence, loved it, and yes that is a Laferrari and Laferrari Aperta, this is all part of the same mans collection, lucky git :doublesho


----------



## [email protected]

Awesome cars

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

